# 1968 Framus Texan



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

It was a birthday gift back in '74. Must be a few of these around. This one has a spruce top and birch sides and back. Very bright. Has a "0" fret and bolt on neck and bolt on bridge (no glue). Back is bellied or arched, is formed that way, and does not have internal bracing. The old tuners have been replaced but is otherwise original. Neck is laminated and bolts on like a Fender electric. Has a very nice neck action.






























Here is another one that I bought for my daughter but needed a refin as it was very badly weathered and had been painted over. I paid $27.00 for it so was a good one to practice on.
Spruce top and mahogany sides and back. Much darker and fuller tone than mine. The logos and the rosette on this guitar were printed on overhead projector film using a regular printer and then glued in place and lacquered over with nitro. My sizing was a little off. I'd thought the nitro would cause the printer ink to bleed but it didn't. The '0' fret was removed and a deer horn nut installed. Why deer horn? They were designed by nature to transmit sound and unlike bone or buffalo horn the deer shed their antlers every year and these sheds can be found in areas frequented by them. It's a renewable resource and you don't need to harm the animal to use it. This guitar did not have a binding so I added one before I refinished. Not the best refin job but it looks much better than it did. Sorry there were no before pics. You can see the laminated headstock and it looks like about 30 layers were used. The last photo here shows how the back is bellied. Weird, but there is a definite pattern and resembles the shape of an es-335 body with the double horn and all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool! One of my young students sometimes shows up with a Texan very much like that burst one. It sounds and plays okay but could use a set-up. Slinky neck though. Framus made some cool stuff and I still have a little parlour size one hanging in the shop.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice! I think you did a great 're-hab' job on your daughter's guitar. Well done!


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Mooh. It's a great student guitar. It's also the easiest acoustic I've ever set up. Adjustable saddle. Truss rod if neck relief needs setting. Unbolt the neck and add or take away shim as needed for neck angle. Here are some more photos from back when I had it apart for a thorough cleaning and setup.


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Alex. I play it sometimes when I visit.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Gotta love those bridges!


----------



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi gtone. They are unique.


----------



## Gontran (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Supersonic1 (May 9, 2011)

I have a 1970 model (scored it for $70 =D). Only problem is that the pickguard is not original, and one of the holes doesn't line up properly to screw in. =(
Does anyone know where I could get a replacement Framus pickguard?


----------

